# NIEMAND EINE IDEE? Digikam 0.9.2 compiliert nicht !!!

## alex00

Bekomme beim compilieren von digikam 0.9.2 immer folgende Fehlermeldung.

Kann mir jemand Helfen wie ich das hinbekomme.

Schon mal danke dafür.

```

ttribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o imageeffect_hotpixels.lo imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp: In member function `void

   DigikamHotPixelsImagesPlugin::ImageEffect_HotPixels::slotAddBlackFrame()':

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: type specifier omitted for parameter `

   KImageIO::pattern()'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: type specifier omitted for parameter

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: parse error before `this'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:162: error: request for member `setCaption' in `

   DigikamHotPixelsImagesPlugin::fileSelectDialog', which is of non-aggregate

   type `KFileDialog ()(...)'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:163: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[4]: *** [imageeffect_hotpixels.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2/digikam/imageplugins/hotpixels'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2/digikam/imageplugins'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2/digikam'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  digikam-0.9.2.ebuild, line 78:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

```

Last edited by alex00 on Sat Jul 07, 2007 1:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alex00

Habe da was dazu gefunden, aber versteh nicht wirklich was ich machen soll.

Habe mal versucht ein USE="-doc" emerge digikam zu machen, aber das hat nichts gebracht, leider.

Bitte um Hilfe.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-567378.html?sid=0a24efe4e4c06be180fa9fbc40dbec8a

----------

## nikaya

Der Fehler in dem Link ist NICHT Dein Fehler.

Poste mal ein paar Zeilen mehr von der Fehlermeldung und die Ausgabe von 'emerge -pvt digikam'.

----------

## alex00

Habe jetzt auch mal versucht MAKEOPTS="-j1" zu setzen...leider ohne erfolg. Hier mehr von der Fehlermeldung:

```

am/libs/whitebalance -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/iccprofiles -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/imageplugins -I../../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg/filters -I../../../digikam/digikam -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o imageplugin_hotpixels.lo imageplugin_hotpixels.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./blackframelistview.h -o blackframelistview.moc

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/editor -I../../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/canvas -I../../../digikam/libs/histogram -I../../../digikam/libs/levels -I../../../digikam/libs/curves -I../../../digikam/libs/whitebalance -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/iccprofiles -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/imageplugins -I../../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg/filters -I../../../digikam/digikam -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o blackframelistview.lo blackframelistview.cpp

/usr/qt/3/bin/moc ./imageeffect_hotpixels.h -o imageeffect_hotpixels.moc

/bin/sh ../../../libtool --silent --tag=CXX --mode=compile i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/editor -I../../../digikam/utilities/imageeditor/canvas -I../../../digikam/libs/histogram -I../../../digikam/libs/levels -I../../../digikam/libs/curves -I../../../digikam/libs/whitebalance -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/common -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/iccprofiles -I../../../digikam/libs/widgets/imageplugins -I../../../digikam/libs/dialogs -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg -I../../../digikam/libs/dmetadata -I../../../digikam/libs/dimg/filters -I../../../digikam/digikam -I/usr/kde/3.5/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I.  -I/usr/kde/3.5/include   -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_TRANSLATION -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE  -c -o imageeffect_hotpixels.lo imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp: In member function `void

   DigikamHotPixelsImagesPlugin::ImageEffect_HotPixels::slotAddBlackFrame()':

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: type specifier omitted for parameter `

   KImageIO::pattern()'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: type specifier omitted for parameter

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: parse error before `this'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:162: error: request for member `setCaption' in `

   DigikamHotPixelsImagesPlugin::fileSelectDialog', which is of non-aggregate

   type `KFileDialog ()(...)'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:163: confused by earlier errors, bailing out

make[4]: *** [imageeffect_hotpixels.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2/digikam/imageplugins/hotpixels'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2/digikam/imageplugins'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2/digikam'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/work/digikam-0.9.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  digikam-0.9.2.ebuild, line 78:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 170:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 340:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 336:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## tuxianer

```
!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2/temp/build.log'. 
```

Steht vll. nicht ohne Grund da zeig uns mal bitte was in der build.log drin steht..... Wobei ich sagen muss das mich dieser Fehler überrascht.

Ich meine bei mir ging es ohne Probleme durch, aber die Nuss knacken wir schon.

MfG

----------

## alex00

Ok habe den log mal hier abgelegt:

ftp://128.130.78.68/build.log

Danke für jede Hilfe....

Alex

----------

## astaecker

Wenn du hier nicht weiterkommst, dann erstell doch einen Bugreport im Gentoo Bugzilla. Du solltest aber auf jeden Fall die Ausgabe von "emerge --info" mitliefern.

P.S.: Den Titel so aufzublähen ist nicht sehr schön.

----------

## xraver

Schonmal versucht mit Standard CFLASG und ohne LDFLAGS zu compilieren?

Versuch mal;

```
LDFLAGS="" CFLASG="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe" emerge <dein_programm>
```

----------

## alex00

Leider hat auch das nichts gebracht...bin langsam am verzweifeln. Noch jemand eine andere Idee?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

So auf die Schnelle seh ich es auch nicht. Du kannst ja vorläufig einfach auf digikam-0.9.1 zurückgreifen

```
echo "=media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge digikam
```

----------

## AROK

Hi,

Available versions:  0.7.4-r1 0.8.2-r1 ~0.9.0 0.9.1 ~0.9.2

würde ich mal vorschlagen 0.9.1 statt ~0.9.2 zu nehmen. Oder gibt es einen speziellen Grund für 0.92?

sieht nach was Gröberem aus:

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: type specifier omitted for parameter

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:161: error: parse error before `this'

imageeffect_hotpixels.cpp:162: error: request for member `setCaption' in ` 

schon mal im Quelltext nachgeschaut?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## mastacloak

Hallo,

das Problem ist wohl bekannt, aber noch nicht behoben. Siehe hier

http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147626

Würde auch zu 0.9.1 raten.

Wenn man ein bisschen recherchiert, dann gewinnt man den Eindruck, dass der KFileDialog im Quelltext nicht ganz ordnungsgemäß verwendet wird. Hab aber auch nicht soviel Ahnung und die entsprechende API kenn ich auch nicht.

----------

## alex00

Ok danke....werde also weiterhin 0.9.1 nutzen.

----------

## AROK

Hi,

bei mir läuft digikam 0.92 problemlos, auch das hotpixels plugin (was dir natürlich wenig hilft   :Confused:   ). 

Scheint somit zumindest kein prinzipielles Problem zu sein und ich kann dein Problem hier leider nicht nachvollziehen.

Vielleicht hilft auch es mit allen Abhängigkeiten noch mal neu zu emergen.

Gruß AROK

----------

